# Optimisation des photos à chaque synchro de l'iPad



## fredintosh (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis toujours, à chaque fois que je synchronise mon iPad à mon MacBook, iTunes prend une ou deux minutes pour une "optimisation des photos", puis pour la synchro de ces photos.

Or, depuis la synchro précédente, je n'ai rajouté aucune nouvelle photo dans iPhoto.

Ça devient un peu pénible, et je ne sais pas comment y remédier, ni trouver quelles sont ces photos qu'iTunes a besoin de ré-optimiser à chaque fois...
Il y en a une petite centaine, d'après le décompte d'iTunes (sur une photothèque de 2.000 photos).

Suis-je le seul ?

Quelqu'un a une idée de la raison de ce comportement ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## samoussa (28 Juin 2010)

perso ça ne me fait jamais ça dsl
Ce sont des photos qui viennent d'iphoto seulement ou des photos envoyées direct sur l"ipad?


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juin 2010)

Dans iTunes, j'ai juste coché la synchro des photos avec iPhoto, c'est tout.

J'imagine qu'il n'y a que quelques photos bien particulières, mais je ne sais pas trop lesquelles, à part essayer un à un chaque album et refaire une synchro à chaque fois (des heures de réjouissances en perspective), et surtout, je ne sais pas POURQUOI ?


----------



## boodou (28 Juin 2010)

Idem pour moi, 300 photos à chaque fois ... Aucune piste d'explication.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juin 2010)

D'autant que je croyais que sur iPad, les photos étaient synchronisées en pleine résolution...


----------

